# CPC Remote coding question



## coder49 (Apr 15, 2015)

I work full-time in a cardiology practice and would also like to do part-time remote work.  I was wondering which companies would be best to apply to and how long the expected response time usually is.  Also, do most companies go by the 95 or 97 guidelines?  Thanks!


----------



## sandboxsailormom (Apr 17, 2015)

I work full-time for Oxford (formerly On Assignment) and they pay very well and on weekly basis. My recruiter is Bryan Seshun and his email information is Bryan_Seshun@oxfordcorp.com.
It will depend a lot on your specialty area, you taking the pre-employment coding test and if they have part-time positions. I am full-time
I have also worked for Cymetrix (I think they have changed their name also) and it is a very good company to work for as well, salary competive  to all the others, they pay every two weeks. Again it depends on availability.
Hope this helps.
Coriean Burgoyne, CPC, CPC-I, CPC-P, CCS


----------



## coder49 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you.  I appreciate the info.  I have lots of experience working in-office but have never tried the remote coding before so am just a little lost as to which companies are reputable.  I've seen good things on the forums about Aviacode, McKesson and Coding Network as well.


----------



## sandboxsailormom (Apr 20, 2015)

You are very welcome. I do not know much about the other companies you have listed except for The Coding Network which is very good also. I have not worked with them but I understand that they will give training courses to get you at their acceptance level if you do not pass their pre-employment coding test.


----------



## coder49 (May 6, 2015)

I've taken the test for Coding Network but haven't heard anything yet.  Does anyone know how long the response time usually is?


----------



## PrettyDaisy123 (Jul 8, 2015)

Good companies are Peak Health Solutions, Maxim, McKesson; good pay and benefits.  Aviacode not good; no benefits and very low pay.  Don't know about The Coding Network.  PM me for more information


----------



## nnewton224 (Jul 12, 2015)

If you are on LinkedIn you can search for remote coding jobs through the search tab and see what is listed.


----------



## kmarney (Aug 13, 2015)

We are looking for a part time remote coder, see our job posting that was just posted this morning on AAPC - Surgical Coder - Home Based.  If you have the experience we are looking for, then email or fax your resume.


----------

